# Wheel Cap locks



## BillyGTO-68&69 (Aug 26, 2020)

New here so hi everyone. I have a '69 GTO and trying to find the locks for the wheel caps for my rally rims. Can't seem to find them online. Any help appreciated.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

__





CAP LOCK SET, Wheel Center Cap, Rally II Wheels, Replaces The OE Style Attaching Clip W/ Plates to Lock Cap in Place To Prevent Theft, Does 4 caps, repro - #C-5859-201A - National Parts Depot


Buy part #C-5859-201A CAP LOCK SET, Wheel Center Cap, Rally II Wheels, Replaces The OE Style Attaching Clip W/ Plates to Lock Cap in Place To Prevent Theft, Does 4 caps, repro for your classic vehicle from National Parts Depot. Free shipping on orders over $300, fast delivery & everyday low...




www.npdlink.com


----------



## BillyGTO-68&69 (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you. Just what I needed.


----------

